# Infected tooth ... swollen lower jaw



## Anagor

Just a question in case any of you have an idea ...

It's not an emergency and I'm not in pain.

It's just that I may have an infected tooth. My lower jaw is swollen, but no pain. I took some painkiller which is also good for fighting infections (ibuprofen) but not much luck so far. The swelling is getting bigger.

I'm housed at the moment and could go to a dentist but I would rather not do that. I hate dentists and I also have some issues with my health insurance. Well, the dentist would treat me, but I would like to avoid that.

So just in case someone has some tips or tricks to treat that without going to the doctor I would really appreciate you input.

As said, it's not hurting at the moment (which I find strange) but it concernes me ...


----------



## Dmac

It could lead to sepsis if you do nothing, get it looked at. Don’t let it go and end up loosing teeth like I did. Doing nothing now will cost you more in the long run.


----------



## Jackthereaper

Dude get to a dentist NOW.


----------



## Candice

Anagor said:


> Just a question in case any of you have an idea ...
> 
> It's not an emergency and I'm not in pain.
> 
> It's just that I may have an infected tooth. My lower jaw is swollen, but no pain. I took some painkiller which is also good for fighting infections (ibuprofen) but not much luck so far. The swelling is getting bigger.
> 
> I'm housed at the moment and could go to a dentist but I would rather not do that. I hate dentists and I also have some issues with my health insurance. Well, the dentist would treat me, but I would like to avoid that.
> 
> So just in case someone has some tips or tricks to treat that without going to the doctor I would really appreciate you input.
> 
> As said, it's not hurting at the moment (which I find strange) but it concernes me ...


Garlic cloves are good or even garlic powder it’s a natural antibiotic put a lil in a lil water with salt also swish it in your mouth hold it about 30 seconds and spit it out that helped me


----------



## Anagor

Thank you all!

I will try the garlic but if it doesn't work I will go to the dentist.

Thanks!


----------



## Candice

Anagor said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> I will try the garlic but if it doesn't work I will go to the dentist.
> 
> Thanks!


Your welcome accessed teeth can be very unpleasant hope you feel better soon


----------



## Anagor

Candice said:


> Your welcome accessed teeth can be very unpleasant hope you feel better soon



Thank you!


----------



## Matt Derrick

i had similar problems earlier this year, i kept washing my mouth out with salt water, which went a long way towards reducing the pain/swelling. but like others said, don't wait, go to the dentist! i waited too long and it ended up costing me 6,000 bucks to get my teeth fixed


----------



## Anagor

Matt Derrick said:


> but like others said, don't wait, go to the dentist!



Thanks mate ... and all of you. I will try the garlic thing but if it is not better tomorrow I will go to the dentist.

Thanks!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Very likely it's an abscess. If your face becomes warm to the touch near that area, it's probably infected. Generally you'll feel pain from an abscess. Sometimes this swelling can be caused by a tiny sliver of something that went between the gum and tooth. I used to bite my nails and I'd get those a lot, a piece of the nail would slip between the tooth and gum and it was all downhill from there. 

If you can go to the dentist that would be best. If you're a knucklehead like I am, you'll go to a pet supply store and buy their fish antibiotics. They're 500 mg amoxicillin capsules exactly like you get from a doctor. Those will get rid of the abscess but you really don't want to make a habit out of avoiding the dentist. My mouth is fucking wrecked from dodging the dentist, it's all regret.


----------



## Anagor

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Those will get rid of the abscess but you really don't want to make a habit out of avoiding the dentist. My mouth is fucking wrecked from dodging the dentist, it's all regret.



Thank you for the tip! But yeah, if its not going better soon I will go to the dentist. Thanks!


----------



## TheDesertMouse

Go to the dentist now. 
It may get better on its own.
It may not. 
My friend had a similar issue a couple years back. The dentist said if she waited another week it would of been life threatening. She needed reconsturctive surgary to replace bone because the infection had gotten into her skull. It cost 10,000$+ in mexico to get everything fixed. Dont fuck around with dental issues. If theres a dental school in your area look into that, its cheaper and there are always very experienced dentists at hand incase the student encounters something unfamiliar.


----------



## Jerrell

Doesn't Germany have universal health care? Or does it not cover dental.


----------



## Tude

you have a growing absess (swelling). If they have to do something to the tooth - they will want that infection (absess) reduced. Go to the dentist. Absess - a long term one will migrate to the jaw bone etc. dentist!


----------



## Jackthereaper

Tude said:


> you have a growing absess (swelling). If they have to do something to the tooth - they will want that infection (absess) reduced. Go to the dentist. Absess - a long term one will migrate to the jaw bone etc. dentist!


Exactly. I have seen people have to have multiple surgeries to correct abscesses they let go too far. My one friend had to have plastic surgery to correct how deformed his jaw looked afterwards..


----------



## Ezra Fyre

& for the time being - Do Not Brush! It'll only irritate the area more...

3% peroxide mixed 50/50 with warm water... Rinse mouth with it often... Especially after eating... Rinse until food particles are gone, after meals.

EAT the garlic, vs rinse with it... Also up vitamin C and Zinc intake...

Had this about a month ago - everyone is right, dentist, sepsis, etc... Me, i did vitamins and peroxide mouth wash... Also used a black tea, in bag, between my teeth when sleeping. The black tea helps draw the abscess to the surface...
Took 3 days & the swelling went down - completely. Also took ibuprofen (800mg) every 6 hrs or so - helped the swelling not feel so puffy... Thus, never tore my gums - which can/will happen if the swelling becomes too great inside the mouth


----------



## Frypan Meatboots

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Very likely it's an abscess. If your face becomes warm to the touch near that area, it's probably infected. Generally you'll feel pain from an abscess. Sometimes this swelling can be caused by a tiny sliver of something that went between the gum and tooth. I used to bite my nails and I'd get those a lot, a piece of the nail would slip between the tooth and gum and it was all downhill from there.
> 
> If you can go to the dentist that would be best. If you're a knucklehead like I am, you'll go to a pet supply store and buy their fish antibiotics. They're 500 mg amoxicillin capsules exactly like you get from a doctor. Those will get rid of the abscess but you really don't want to make a habit out of avoiding the dentist. My mouth is fucking wrecked from dodging the dentist, it's all regret.



I second that.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Frypan Meatboots said:


> I second that.



@Frypan Meatboots short responses like that are generally frowned upon here. please click on the thumb icon and pick a rating if you don't have anything to add to the thread.


----------



## Object

Contrary to popular belief, you could pull it yourself. Hah there's even done YouTube videos of that.. Dentists haven't always been around but teeth have.. 
I have two that need gone and a bunch of pliers actually so think I'll give it a try and of course I'll video it. I have good faith I can get it out safely with a little prep and alcohol for the pain.. Thanks for the fish antibiotics tip, might need those too although if I can keep it sterile ish and it stops bleeding I'll be fine. Good luck!


----------



## Odin

I had an infected/swollen tooth jaw when i was a teenager that had to be given penicillin for over a week before the dentist could do work on the tooth. 

So I can say that worked.. don't know the quality of the antibiotics for aquatics... but if its a cheap alternative...??? I dunno in a pinch i might try it... but your better off seeing a dentist anyway you can. I hate em to but you gotta... "grin" and bear it sometimes. 

good luck


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Odin said:


> don't know the quality of the antibiotics for aquatics... but if its a cheap alternative...???



The quality is no different, 500 mg of amoxicillin is 500 mg of amoxicillin. It seems like that would be too much for a fish but it's dispersed into the entire tank so they only get a fraction of 500 mg as it's diluted by so much water. The price isn't too friendly though. My dog and I have both needed antibiotics in the past and I've went this route because I have no insurance/health care coverage. The bottle of 30 capsules cost about $30 where I went. 

This definitely isn't something you'd consider first. Dentist visit would obviously be better. I was just throwing out some alternative options because sometimes people just straight up won't go to a dentist, I'm one of em. If it's something other than dental work though, like just an infected cut and you or your pet need antibiotics, those fish antibiotics do the trick if you have no other options.


----------



## Ezra Fyre

I would have gone to a dentist, if mine wasn't better within the week - OR if pain had hit... Neither of those happened... Haven't been to a dentist in around 20 years - I like them fine. I don't like the bill And, when they used to work on my teeth - My teeth always hurt more afterwards. So, in my case, go in to have something fixed, because it's unsightly, and come out with more pain than before and a big bill... Nope. I've passed that up for years. (By the way, being AT the dentist, not painful - its afterwards. Had root canal, ala natural, but for years afterwards, tooth sensitivity in the root canal tooth... Supposedly impossible, xrays show they got all the root.... And it can be impossible all it wants, that shit was annoying and painful!)


----------



## Object

Human said:


> Contrary to popular belief, you could pull it yourself. Hah there's even done YouTube videos of that.. Dentists haven't always been around but teeth have..
> I have two that need gone and a bunch of pliers actually so think I'll give it a try and of course I'll video it. I have good faith I can get it out safely with a little prep and alcohol for the pain.. Thanks for the fish antibiotics tip, might need those too although if I can keep it sterile ish and it stops bleeding I'll be fine. Good luck!


So, after numerous attempts to pull my own tooth, I'm going to the dentist! 
My tooth seems pretty solid and the pliers slipped easy and the reaction of you tying to pull something out of your own mouth and then it slips causes you to jab yourself in the mouth when it slips.. 
Anyway
Peppermint oil has been my best friend since last night. 
That stuff works like a dream, almost immediately I was numb and the swelling went down considerably.
Clove oil is great too but harder to find I think that's why I used what I had, peppermint oil which is actually recommended as well as Clove oil or sea salt rinse. 

Hope this helps someone. 
Just dab it on a qtip and then to your mouth. 
Cheers!


----------



## Dmac

Slightly off topic, but you can get cheaper dental work done if you go to a college of dentistry. In Omaha we have the Creighton university school of dentistry, you are worked on by a student with a dentist overseeing. Quality work and definitely the cheapest to be found around here. It has some draw backs like it usually takes longer and more people in the room etc. also there are some things they don’t do. But it can save you a lot of cash. Of course this is in the States and probably won’t apply to Europe


----------



## roughdraft

Dmac said:


> Slightly off topic, but you can get cheaper dental work done if you go to a college of dentistry. In Omaha we have the Creighton university school of dentistry, you are worked on by a student with a dentist overseeing. Quality work and definitely the cheapest to be found around here. It has some draw backs like it usually takes longer and more people in the room etc. also there are some things they don’t do. But it can save you a lot of cash. Of course this is in the States and probably won’t apply to Europe




i haven't done this but a few of my classmates in west virginia raved about it.


----------



## Coywolf

I had a molar crack and get infected. It wasent painful at first, but holy fuck, did that change. 

I let it play out with some homeopathic remedies. Mainly Naproxen, salt water wash, whiskey directly to the tooth site, Anbesol, and wiggling it every once it a while before it finally came out. 

Tooth pain is the worst. I kept thinking it was going to abcess and get into my brain and kill me, lol. But it worked out.

Fucking dentists, man. You always hate 'em till you need one.


----------



## dtohue

i've had tooth infections before that were really bad. 
this works.
spray your teeth and gums with antifungal spray.
the sell it cheap at the dollar stores. it clears up all types of stuff in the mouth.
it works pretty quickly too.
it clears up std's, it clears up bleeding gums and plaque buildup.


----------



## roughdraft

dtohue said:


> i've had tooth infections before that were really bad.
> this works.
> spray your teeth and gums with antifungal spray.
> the sell it cheap at the dollar stores. it clears up all types of stuff in the mouth.
> it works pretty quickly too.
> it clears up std's, it clears up bleeding gums and plaque buildup.



any particular *type* of anti fungal spray? I'm not familiar with any


----------



## jimbo slice

Everytime I see this nobody say ibuprofen...that's all you really need it's takes the sweeling down so no pain...then your mouth will fight off infection.just from experience


----------



## Vagabonds Photography

Been there a few times in the past few years. Healing from an Infection right now. Got tooth pulled last week . Infection means a rotten tooth. So sooner than later you are going to have to get it pulled. If it's infected nobody will pull it without you having at least 3 days of antibiotics in you. Penicillin or amoxicillin. clindamycin if you can't take the first 2. Ibuprofen will help with inflammation but not battle the infection. For pain mix acetaminophen and ibuprofen but no more than 1000mg of each per day or you'll get stomach problems. And make sure to eat with all meds.


----------



## Vagabonds Photography

If you can't go to dentist. Go to hospital and tell them you don't have insurance. They will give you a script for antibantibiotics and tell them you need charity care. Prices will be absorbed by the hospital


----------



## Cypress

If you don’t need it pulled, see if they will give you a flouride rinse. My husband has tooth problems and it gets his chompers back into shape much more quickly.


----------



## cali1981

_Try to gargle warm salt water and do it such so for about 11 times. It should kill any bacateria and will prevent your tooth by getting an infection. And then go and see a dentist if you can amigo. Hope this natural remedy helps for the mean time. Much luck!!_


----------



## Prophetess333

Dmac said:


> It could lead to sepsis if you do nothing, get it looked at. Don’t let it go and end up loosing teeth like I did. Doing nothing now will cost you more in the long run.



Loosing all teeth ( or having the crappy ones remain pulled) really sucks.
Dentures suck!
A dental abscess on the bottom left side can also be potentially fatal as it's connected to the heart somehow.
I can google more details if it's of interest to anyone.


----------



## Prophetess333

Random question: anyome ever chew on pine sap to help prevent decay & maintain dental health? My great grandfather did, i probably should have..


----------



## Anagor

Prophetess333 said:


> A dental abscess on the bottom left side can also be potentially fatal as it's connected to the heart somehow.



Yeah, that's true.

But anyway, my problems went away. After some time of taking Ibuprofen and cleaning my mouth with water and garllic.

Thanks for caring and all your input, though.


----------



## BusGypsy

Dude i can empathize totally with hesitance about seeing a dentist. Besides everything else, they're horribly expensive.
It's amazing what the human body can heal. It's kind of what we do. Back before formal dentistry plenty of people had dental issues but not everyone died from it.
I say, if you can, pull it out, make sure to get out all the broken bits of teeth you can, drain it, then take fishy antibiotics and let your body so the rest. If you feel you really need to go to the dentist though, go to the dentist. I can dig not wanting to go to the dentist and it doesn't seem terribly helpful advice to tell someone to do the very thing they're avoiding.


----------



## Prophetess333

Anagor said:


> Yeah, that's true.
> 
> But anyway, my problems went away. After some time of taking Ibuprofen and cleaning my mouth with water and garllic.
> 
> Thanks for caring and all your input, though.


Glad to hear your feeling better! Always a good thing!


----------



## salxtina

Yes - Prophetess is right - jaw infection is serious and can easily spread through the arteries - into the heart, eyes, or other organs.

Yes if you can't get to a real dentist, getting antibiotics from a general practitioner / hospital is good harm reduction advice. Or fish/veterinary grade antibiotics in a pinch.

Gargling with hot water, as hot as is tolerable, with EPSOM SALTS helps draw out infection. Swishing around unrefined coconut oil too.

And this is a long shot - but putting it out there for others who may be in need -
If you are an UNINSURED AMERICAN - and you have a PASSPORT -
you can literally TRAVEL TO MEXICO and get dental work done for a cash payment far less than you would pay in the states.
See
https://www.npr.org/sections/health...ican-town-is-a-destination-for-dental-tourism
and
https://www.dentistsofalgodones.com/


----------

